# My Acrylic bettas



## Exodus1500 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have started to do acrylic fish fish art. Here is the betta design I have done:


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Wow, they are cool! You are talented


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

I love these! Great job.


----------



## Exodus1500 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks! I am hopefully(got food poisoning yesterday, not feeling super great) going to do a couple more colors, and try some with mirrored versions today


----------

